# pc se pone lenta



## eleccortez (Mar 8, 2006)

tengo una pentium 2 con win milenium no esta conectada a internet al habrir varios programas cada ves se pone mas lenta en reaccionar tiene 160 de ram quien me puede ayudar.


----------



## Gama (Mar 9, 2006)

1. tu antivurus es pesado (puede ke tu antivirus no detecte algun virus)
2. la makina ya nos es tan nueva
3. necesita mas memoria ( 256 ram mas preferentemente )
4. nesecitas eliminar las particiones y creas una nueva para el disco y formatear esto implica instalar otravez el sistema operativo.
5. checa ke programas tienes en la barra de tareas del lado derecho ( donde esta el reloj).
algunos ke no ocupes necesitas cerrarlos.


saludos..


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Mar 9, 2006)

Algo sencillo, si usas Norton desinstalalo ya.


----------



## Gama (Mar 9, 2006)

esa es una buena idea, pero como todo tiene consecuencias

ultimamente en el mes de febrero han detectado muchos virus de spyware y troyanos, y si le llega un diskete infectado ya chafeo.

saludos señor Blackknightr89


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez (Mar 9, 2006)

Lo que requieres es solamente comprar otro sim de memoria dependiendo de tu slot.
Te sugiero la destapes y le anexes más memoria, el sim te debe de costar al rededor de $250 peso o menos y con eso vas a tener una mejor respuesta sin necesidad de desintalar nada, ya que aunque tu pc es lentium2 debe soportar por lo menos unos 5 programas abierto  sin necesidad de tardar tanto.
Verifica el tiempo de respueta con respecto a otra pc y ahí te das cuenta si estás exagerando o requeires preocuparte.

Saludos.


----------



## Gama (Mar 9, 2006)

el señor Luis Alberto Ramírez confirma lo ke tienes ke hacer para no dejar sin seguridad a tu equipo


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 10, 2006)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas . probare con mas memoria


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Mar 10, 2006)

Una Pc con esas características tendría que andar perfectamente sin agregar memoria, fijate que programas cargas en el inicio, y cuales corren en el background. Por ahí estás cargando programas innecesarios. En http://www.tweakguides.com/ hay una guía muy completa. Está pensada para XP, pero muchos de los consejos pueden adaptarse a ME. Es en inglés.


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

mira fijate bien dice un pentium 2 y so milenium ya eso es suficiente la capacidad de procesamiento es poca para el eso lo mejor seria volver a win98 y veras q no tendras problemas  ahora si quieres seguir con milenium desisntala el antivirus es buena opcion mas si tienes el norton 

crespo estudiante de ing en informática

ahora si lo q quieres es gastar dinero compra mas memoria pero te repito el procesador es pequeño para el sistema operativo q ocupas

suerte


----------

